# live aus thailand



## Superingo (13. Juli 2002)

Hi alle miteinander,
melde mich live aus Bangkok. Chaotenstadt! Aber sehr schoene Sehenswuerdigkeiten. Unsere Flitterwochen sind bisher fantastisch. Herliches Wetter trotz Regenzeit. Haben eine Flusstour in Bangkok gemacht. Das war der Hoehepunkt, 100.te Fische  :s  kamen ans Boot. Dazu spaeter mehr Bilder. So mache nun Schluss, da der 2. Ausflug hier in Bangkok beginnt.

Bis bald
Superingo und Frau


----------



## wodibo (13. Juli 2002)

Warum erzählt der nicht wie die Thaifrauen sind ;+  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Kunze (13. Juli 2002)

Hallo Superingo! Die Welt ist ein Dorf.   Wünsche dir noch Viel Spaß in Thailand und genieße die Flitterwochen. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2002)

Na dann alles gute und viel Spaß weiterhin, Ingo!


----------



## siegerlaender (13. Juli 2002)

...was is nu mit die Thaifrauen?....  :q 
Viel Spaß Ingo!


----------



## buggs (13. Juli 2002)

Ingo noch weiter schöne Flitterwochen,

kammen die Fische um zu sehen ob du eine Rute da bei hast?


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Juli 2002)

@ Super#6Ingo

Viel Spaß noch weiterhin in Thailand und flittert noch schön.
Laß die Thaifauen und Fische in Ruhe. :q


----------



## rueganer (15. Juli 2002)

schöne Flittis noch und laß die Fische mal etwas in Ruhe, es reicht wenn Ihr die Gewässer rund um Hitra leerfischt.


----------

